# MVP3 Pro



## Franky (18/5/15)

Check it out guys...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barak (18/5/15)

I hope someone brings this to SA quickly.


----------



## Yiannaki (18/5/15)

Franky said:


> Check it out guys...




60 watts and a 4500mah battery. This is what the MVP3 should have been from the get go.

Innokin have really fallen behind with their vape game since the sub ohm tank movement.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

